# goblin slayer



## hellize (Jul 31, 2019)

Greetings everyone,


I have a goblin slayer to show today.
Handy little fellow and ideal companion for longer walks in the forest or on mountain hikes. Helpful at peeling an apple, when you sit on a fallen tree trunk at lunch time, while goblins are lurking behind you in the bushes. Carving stuff into a stick to pass time in the hung up cage waiting for the water to boil up in the huge cauldron, after the goblins rushed you and dragged you away to their cave in the thick woods. Guess who's coming to dinner?! And finally eviscerating those pesky goblins with great delight, after you manage to free yourself from their primitive cage, thanks also to your trusty little knife and a well developed frontal lobe.

It is 24 cm / 9.5 inch long. The blade is 12 cm / 4.5 inch long, 4.2 cm / 1.6 inch wide and 5 mm / 0.2 inch thick at its base. It is forged of 5160 and L6. 
The handle is stacked leather and textured bronze at the butt and bolster.
The sheath is made of 4 mm/ 0.16 inch thick, sturdy cowhide.


----------



## milkbaby (Jul 31, 2019)

Good story! Knife is not bad either.


----------



## hellize (Aug 6, 2019)

milkbaby said:


> Good story! Knife is not bad either.


Thanks


----------

